# Kel needs some prayers please!!!



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Kelly's not doing so good. I just made an appointment with the vet - we have to be there by 9:30. He can hardly walk - front end. Right now he's taking mega doses of tramadol, as well as anabolic steroid, various joint supplements, etc. He's having a hard time seeing - got knocked hard by Bruiser this Am when he didn't see him, can bearly walk to the water bowl (which I can move for him). He's just not enjoying life right now. Don't know if the vet can pull off another miracle or not, but Kelly's well being naturally comes first. Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Gayle prayers and good wishes coming your way. Keeping fingers and paws crossed that you vet can help him feel better.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Poor Kelly! Many thoughts and prayers (((hugs)))


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

prayers are going out to you all


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

many thoughts and prayers your way..
wishing you guys the best


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Gayle,{{hugs}}

Sending lots of prayers Kelly's way.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Kelly, please get well sweet boy... Will be thinking of you both Gayle and hoping that your beautiful boy bounces back...


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone - the prayers worked once again (along with the angel on Kel's shoulder).

1. She put him on Duramaxx, a drug I DETEST (I blame it for killing Too). She said they have a new protocal (half the dose Too was taking) and if it is working, I should start seeing some results by Thursday or Friday. As this point in time, I felt giving the Deramaxx a chance was far better than putting him down.

2. She said that Adequan injections needs cartilage to build new cartilage and Kel doesn't have any cartilage in his elbows. I don't know if you all will remember, but his arthritis is so bad in his elbows that it took a long time before they diagnosed his problem as arthritis because they thought he might have synovial cell carcinoma of the elbows.

3. She feels that his eyes weeping outdoors has to do with the retinal degeneration - that the bright Florida sunshine is bothering him a lot. So I'll be ordering a pair of Doggles with some sort of sunglasses for wearing outdoors during the day, and another pair with clear glass for wearing at night. This will protect his eyes not only from the sun but also from being injured if he runs into something.

Again, thanks for your prayers. I know Kel doesn't have a lot of time, but I want him to enjoy what little time he may have left, to have a quality life. I'm just hoping and praying that this will work for him.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Gayle

{{{Hugs}}} for you and Kel. Hopefully this medicine will make him feel better.

Fingers and paws still crossed here with more prayers and good thought headed your way.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I just ordered Kel's Doggles. I had to call a rep because I wasn't sure what to order. For daywear I got him the FLASH MIRROR and for nightwear he's getting CLEAR. The lens are interchangeable but I figured it would be easier to order two sets of frames so I got the red and blue. The red comes with SMOKE lenses and the blue with BLUE lenses - I'll donate these two sets of lenses to anyone who needs them.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope your Kel is more cooperative with the Doggles than my Wooly Bear was!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, dear, I hadn't thought of that. Kel has always been MR. PERFECT and I never thought he might misbehave about wearing them. I hope not.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm happy to hear Kel is doing better. He will probably think he's way cool in his doggles.

(We need a dog in doggles icon for Kel.)


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Of course Kel will be the Cool Surf Dude







in his doggles. The other Hooligans will be very jealous. 

And of course, he remains in my thoughts and prayers. Lots of second-to-the-last bites for him, Gayle. (Since Honey has dibbies on Last Bites). They're very therapeutic.









Kelly.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Wow-I hope the Deramaxx (I get that mixed up with Metacam) is a big success. 

I agree-Kelly









Glad he is doing better and can't wait to hear how he likes his new fashion accessory.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestOh, dear, I hadn't thought of that. Kel has always been MR. PERFECT and I never thought he might misbehave about wearing them. I hope not.


just keep telling him how handsome he looks and make a fuss.
they love flattery, too








dylan just loves when we call him "mr hollywood"


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I only just saw this. Wishing you and Kel success in overcoming this obstacle.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Yikes Gayle, I am sorry I didn't see this sooner. Oh Kelly in doggles







I have been using Derramxx with Mas as well when he has a tough bout witht the back end. 

I certainly hope Kelly feels better soon


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Kelly's a trooper, I'm glad you found a new protocal. My heart sunk when I first saw the title to the thread.

With the Doggles, just use for short periods, and then increase. I found at first if I could put them on when he was doing something he really liked, then I could keep them on longer. Of course *lots* of positive reinforcement and treats at the beginning.

And now that I think of it, we are camping next week -- I better start getting him used to them again.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Honey, Kelly and I went to their physical therapy this morning (9 AM UGH - have to go when it's cool since Honey does some outdoor exercises). The PT vet said that Kel could bend/flex his elbow a tad, the first time this has happened. 

Honey is really beginning to enjoy her therapy work. She gets to go outside and do exercises with pylons and obstacles that she has to step over or weave around. She gets bored easily so the therapist has to change the routine and add new exercises to keep her attention.

Anyway, when we got home all three of us took a nap.

We went to BK for lunch. The furry ones had cheeseburgers and I had one of those Steakhouse sandwhiches - messy but pretty tasty, especially the onions - wouldn't order it often - it's huge.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Cheeseburgers!









Why don't vets prescribe those more? They always make the patient feel better!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

sounds like you had a good morning !
according to dh, a good burger can fix everything


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Kel started picking at his meals Thursday. Didn't eat much then and even less Friday (less than 5 oz of meat). This AM he even refused to eat his much loved Pill Pockets.

Took him to the vet. No fever, but his white cell count was up into the "red zone" - she took him off the Deramaxx and will start giving him Sucalfrate (sp) along with an antacid (forget the name, starts with a "P").

He refused a double cheeseburger on the way home, though he did eat a small bite or two of the meat.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gayle,

I just saw this thread and your most recent post. I'm so sorry that Kelly isn't doing well. The not eating is very worrisome. Hugs to you and your pack.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks, I'm really upset because he needs the extra pain med. Hopefully he'll feel better and can start on another med besides the Deramaxx.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sometimes the Deramaxx can make them not hungry, right? 
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/deracoxib.html

I liked the Metacam that Anna was on (and Ilsa-I think it was metacam) after their surgeries. But Anna still puked it up after a while-it just seems to aggravate their systems. Maybe with the P (Pepcid?) pill it will help smoothe that out?

Regardless, thinking of you both and hoping today is a good day for you.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

How's Kel doing? Any pictures in those doggles? Perhaps Pepcid as Jean said. If that doesn't work, try carafate, it's a liquid that coats the stomach. Hugs to you both.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANSometimes the Deramaxx can make them not hungry, right?
> http://www.marvistavet.com/html/deracoxib.html
> 
> I liked the Metacam that Anna was on (and Ilsa-I think it was metacam) after their surgeries. But Anna still puked it up after a while-it just seems to aggravate their systems. Maybe with the P (Pepcid?) pill it will help smoothe that out?
> ...


Thanks for the link, I'll have to check it out. I've always blamed Deramaxx for killing Too (necropsy showed she had huge bloodclots haning on the outside of all her major organs). I agreed to give it to Kel as a last ditch effort to keep him comfortable. He took Metacam for a few years but recently it seemed it wasn't taking care of the problem, like maybe he'd built up a resistence to it (if that's possible). 

lol - The "P" pill is similar to Pepcid but it's another brand. I'll have to go out in the van later and check the name - I have to go to Walgreens and buy it later today. We're expecting hard rains this afternoon and I want the Hooligans to have as much outdoor time as possible before we get the nasty weather (expected about 11 or noon).


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66How's Kel doing? Any pictures in those doggles? Perhaps Pepcid as Jean said. If that doesn't work, try carafate, it's a liquid that coats the stomach. Hugs to you both.


I have to try out Kel's Doggles this morning. I didn't want to bug him since he's not feeling well, but I will start weaning him into wearing them this AM.

lol - great suggestion - he's already taking Carafate - it's the brand name of the sucralfate (or maybe Sucralfate is the brand name for carafate???). I've used it off and on over the years for Hooligans with major upsets - usually works good!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Kel's still not eating. He drank maybe 1/4 cup of hamburger broth yesterday and maybe a teaspoon of canned food this AM (EVO 95% Beef and Canadia). BUT he is taking his meds with the Pill Pockets - wish I could find a dog food made like the way pill Pockets tastes. I called the vet and am taking him up there in a few minutes.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Ask the vet for a food called a/d. It's by Hill's, you may not like the ingredients, it's high in protein and we give it to dogs that are ill or need a "jump start". It's fine for short term feeding. Usually animals gulp it down. Good luck


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, and maybe a little nutrical and that electrolyte stuff? 

I hate to say it but I bet those Gaines Burger type things (okay-guess they don't make them anymore-Ol Roy rounds would work maybe) would be like a pill pocket. Do they still make those? I am not sure if that is worse than not eating, but short term...of course A/D would be better, I am sure. 

I hope everything goes okay.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The a/d is very popular with my old guys. I buy it by the case and sadly the boy has ignored it completely since Thursday. Mac, the pig dog, thinks it's great since he's underweight and gets a lot of Kel's rejected food (but not all).

I agree those Gaines Burgers were K-9 junk food, but I'd sure like to get some right now. Since he ate some of the vet's tripod's Low Cal cookies this AM, I might buy him a couple containers and hope he'll continue to eat them.

Kel's in the hospital right now on IV's. He's scheduled for more bloodwork and x-rays. The lady who does the ultrasounds is on vacation.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Have you tried baby food? What about fresh chicken? This is really tough because I understand he needs the pain meds but if the meds are causing additional pain then I guess you need to find something different. Your dogs are very lucky that you are so devoted to them. I'm sure they know that.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I tried chicken this weekend - REJECTED!!!

No, haven't tried baby food - good idea!!! I'll pick some up if he's still refusing to eat.

I agree about finding another pain med in addition to what he's already taking. The big question is WHAT will keep him comfortable. He only took the Deramaxx for a few days but it seemed to be working pain wise. I guess there's always Rimadyl and who knows, maybe something else I don't know about.

I'll be honest, I'm not 100% convinenced that the Deramaxx is what has caused this latest problem. He's had so many different health issues I just can't guess what's going on. And of course I always have in the back of my mind the thought that he may have cancer.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Baby food - I forgot about that. Oatmeal too. Hey, treat him - maybe some cinnamon bun LOL Only kidding. Will he be home today or staying over night?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

When Grover stopped eating, the one thing she would manage to snack on was taquitos, either chicken or beef. Greasy, cheesy, meaty, crispy...the 4 major dog food groups!

Calories are calories (and they probably are healthier than Gainesburgers!) 

I'd take a small bite (mmm. meat.







I'd do anything for Grover!) Then she'd eat a bite. And we'd plow through about 2-3 of them together. Costco sells them, but I'm sure you can find them at any grocery store.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the feeding suggestions. I agree, at this point I'd give him anything he had a taste for. Since Thursday I've been offering him bites of all food off my plate - NOTHING!

GOOD NEWS FIRST: his white blood cell count is back to NORMAL!!!

I talked to the vet about 45 minutes ago. Kel's staying there overnight. X-rays weren't real helpful BUT he has a lot of gas in his intestines and his stomach appears to be pushed to one side. It may be a tumor, or it may simply be from his 2005 bloat surgery. She also said the walls of his stomach were thickened. She's going to make an appointment up at the University for an ultrasound since her ultrasound lady is on vacation. He has numerous health issues and unfortunately he can't have exploratory surgery since it takes him days just to recover from a simple procedure requiring anesthesia.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

What about hydration? Is there any risk of dehydration and/or is she hydrating him? Can she give him an IV to get some nutrients in (even if it's just sugar water) at this point? 

Also, I don't know what you've tried, but Grovie wouldn't eat if there were other dogs in the room, or near the door where they'd be raising a ruckus ("hey! what's going on in there? why can't we be in there too? are you eating something without us?") So I had to put them outside, then she and I sat in our bedroom with the door closed. Nice and peaceful. And she'd only eat if I sat on the floor and took a bite, then offered her a bite. It took a bit of persuading. She clearly didn't want to eat, but was doing it to please me. I didn't care WHY she was eating, as long as she ate, and if I could cajole her to eat, that was fine. 

That's my one time at band camp story. Maybe it might help?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

No Gainesburgers, but when my Willie was suffering from cancer and refused to eat anything else I kept him going on Snausages. Yep, Snausages. Crap certainly but it gave him enough to keep going until he got better and was able to eat again. Hoping for the best for you and Kelly, Gayle.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

He's on IV's in the hospital which is good. He wasn't drinking as much as usual, but I felt it might be because he wasn't eating anything??

Kelly has some very strange eating habits. The reason I feed the Hooligans outdoors is because he saw "ghosts" in the house and would run and jump in the bathtub at mealtime and wouldn't come out until I picked up the bowls. He lost a lot of weight, passed all his health tests including checking him for a brain tumor. After I started feeding him outside he's been eating like a champ unless he's sick.

When I give him his meds in Pill Pockets, if I offer them with my right hand he often refuses to eat them BUT when I change to offering them in my left hand he'll gobble them up. The only thing I can think of is that I usually give the Hooligans meds here at the computer desk - and they come to my left side to get them.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Gayle, I hope he is doing better today. .... Alison


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If I recall, the stuffing in Snausages is similar to Pill Pockets - I'll pick up a pack if/when he gets out of the hospital. Thanks - I'll be trying all the tips I'm getting to see what he may eat.

When my cocker almost died from the first oral flea pill on the market back in the 60's, he had major kidney problems and refused to eat anything despite all that our vet could do for him. Of course vet medicine wasn't like it is now, no specialists, etc. Anyway, he just wouldn't eat. Every meal I'd take a sample of whatever Mom had made and took it to Andy to see if he'd eat anything. He turned his nose up at steak, liver, liver pate, cheese, hamburger, chicken, green beans, mac & cheese - you name it and he wouldn't touch it. One night Mom made summer/yellow squash for supper. As usual I took samples of all the food to him - he sniffed and turned his nose up at everything UNTIL he hit the squash. He sniffed and licked it, sniffed again and ATE it - I mean he gobbled it down. I yelled up to Mom he ate it, she took the bowl off the table, scrapped everyone's squash from their plates back into the bowl, and brought it to me and Andy. He ate an entire BIG bowl. After that he started eating again. That's when I learned NEVER refuse to give a dog something when they're not eating - try everything. Even if it's bad for them like a lot of the foods weren't good for Andy's kidneys - worry about that later - get them eating first then worry about diet later.

I spoke to Kel's doctor a few minutes ago. Instead of sending him to the UF for the ultrasound, she's going to make the appointment at a vet speciality hospital which is also up in Gainesville not too far from her hospital in Micanopy.

He's still on IVs. He ate a part of a small can of a/d







- he was hand fed - and he had a small bowel movement. I'm surprised he had any bowel movement since he's hardly eaten since Thursday.

Again, the good thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Excellent news on the eating, the BM, and getting a US-sounds soon. 

Jeesh-Kelly would fit in here! He sees dead people too!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Great news Gayle. The prayers, IV and A/D are working. (I believe in science and prayer are a nice tag-team!) 

Go Kel! We're behind you! Go Baby, Go! If only love and support alone could him through. He's got a cheering section bigger than the NY Giants on Super Bowl day!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad to hear about the eating! And at this stage in their lives I don't think it matters what they eat as long as they eat!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I went to visit Kelly this afternoon. He was glad to see me. I took him outside and peed and peed and peed - so the IV is really working good









The vet tech hand fed him some food and he ate the entire meal (I'd guess it was about 1/4 to 1/2 cup of canned a/d mixed with canned Canidae). He also ate about 10 - 12 of the vet's tripod's special low-cal biscuits. I bought a container ($20 for a small conainer) so that the staff can give them to him at will. So that visit was G-R-E-A-T!!! The only downer was when it was time to take him back to the hospital area, the boy didn't want to leave his mama so I walked part way back with him.

Honey has her PT tomorrow at 9AM so I'll get to spend some time with him then. And then if he's still in the hospital Thursday I'll see him when we go to get the ultrasound.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

That's great, Gayle! Glad to hear he's on the mend.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Great news! Kelly is a fighter for sure! He's got stuff to do!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I just got an email from Kelly's breeder that two of his younger half-siblings died from stomach cancer. Can't wait until tomorrow and the ultrasound, I'm on pins and needles.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I check your posts every day for news on Kel. I hope the ultrasound results are good.

How difficult to be away from your dog, but sounds like Kelly is getting great care - and now lots of treats.









Best to you and Kelly.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bonnie!!!!!

Ah-I missed that the ultrasound was tomorrow. Glad to know that!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How is Kelly feeling today?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been following this too. 
I am hoping for good news with the ultra sound.

All fingers and paws crossed for Kelly, and hugs to you Gayle.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the positive thoughts for Kelly.

Honey and I saw him this AM when we went up for PT. He ate a little canned food, very little, (Honey ate the rest when it was obvious he wasn't going to eat any more) and again about a dozen of those low-cal biscuits he seems to enjoy. He drank water.

He's still peeing and pooping (he had to have a bath this AM because he messed himself and accidently got into it).

He had his PT (limited since he's sick) before we got there. I wish I could say he's feeling better but he just isn't looking good to me - doesn't want to stand up for any lenght of time.

One thing that gave me hope was when I had to go to the ladies room and wash my hands which were dripping with canned dog food. Kel stood up and wanted to follow me. I mean any dog wants to follow his owner, but what pleased me is that he felt good enough to want to do it.

I'm getting sick to my stomach about tomorrow. I can't stop crying knowing that it's a life and death appointment for him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Nothing to offer but prayers and good wishes, Gayle. 

Please take care.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

You, Kel and the rest of your pack remain in my thoughts and prayers, Gayle. 

But you know that...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

We're all here for you, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

We still have all paws and fingers crossed and lots of good thoughts and prayers for Kelly and you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thinking of you guys today.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What Jean said!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's hoping Kel is feeling better today or tonight - I can't keep up with the time difference!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Pacing back and forth in front of the computer, waiting for news.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

[email protected] I just saw Gayle's other post.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=756117&page=0#Post756117


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm sorry.


----------

